# Seattle - Bremerton Ferry in winter



## v v (Sep 29, 2021)

Does this ferry usually operate all through winter or is it hit and miss due to weather? I have read it is a highly recommended trip to make, but in mid-winter?

Thank you


----------



## PNW Pax (Sep 29, 2021)

The Seattle Bremerton ferry operates year round.


----------



## v v (Sep 29, 2021)

PNW Pax said:


> The Seattle Bremerton ferry operates year round.



Thanks for that, but is it still an interesting trip in mid-winter or only taken then as a necessity?


----------



## oregon pioneer (Sep 29, 2021)

It's a commuter ferry, so it's big and beautiful. Upper deck is highly recommended in "weather." You can go outside and get the wind on your face or, if it's just too wet, there's an area at the front that is not-quite-outside (unheated, but sheltered from driving rain).

Think North Sea Ferry without the waves, and mountains both ahead and behind.






I have a long-time friend (since we were 16) in Bremerton, so let me know if you do go there.


----------



## v v (Sep 29, 2021)

oregon pioneer said:


> It's a commuter ferry, so it's big and beautiful. Upper deck is highly recommended in "weather." You can go outside and get the wind on your face or, if it's just too wet, there's an area at the front that is not-quite-outside (unheated, but sheltered from driving rain).
> 
> Think North Sea Ferry without the waves, and mountains both ahead and behind.
> 
> ...



Thanks Jennifer, 'North Sea ferry without the waves' is beautifully descriptive. Love the photo and would like to say hello for you too. J


----------



## oregon pioneer (Sep 29, 2021)

Ha, ha, yes - if there were big waves, they could not have that open car deck. In the photo, you can see people standing outside, and the windows of the sheltered area right behind them.


----------

